# 2011 Chevy Cruze Transmission issue



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not to sound like a wise guy - but this may have been one of those situations where it would have cost you less to have let the dealer handle it. 

Any mechanical item can fail if it is abused or used beyond its design specification. Since you're not the original owner it's entirely possible that your car was once in a fleet or a daily rental or other such severe service. 

Seems to me that you have a few options going forward:

1) Do nothing and operate the car as is or abandon it. 

2) Pursue further repairs from whoever you have allowed to do the service to date. Perhaps enquiring about the warranty they offer on their past repairs. 

3) Bring your car to a qualified dealer and pay whatever it is they want to make your car whole again.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like the wiring harness and possibly ground cables should be investigated at this point.


----------

